# Platy Fry and Water Changes~



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a ten gallon with 3 platy ~ 2 females and 1 male. One of my females had 2 fry that i have seen yesterday. They are both in a net breeder box in my ten gallon. 

My question is how do I do water changes with the breeder box hanging inside at the top of the aquarium? And what if there are more fry that i haven't seen?
(I spotted the 2 in the breeder about 6pm central time on 6/26/12.)


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

I figured it out ~ thanks anyways...


----------

